# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Festimi i 92 vjetorit të pavarësisë

## Albo

Me rastin e festes se pavaresise, komunitetet shqiptare kudo ne bote do festojne se bashku me 28 nentor 92 vjetorin e pavaresise. Ne kete teme ju ftoj qe te postoni njoftime ne lidhje me organizimet festive qe do te mbahen ne kete pervjetor. Jeni te lutur qe te sillni informacion te plote per cdo feste, kush e organizon, dita dhe ora kur do te mbahet, kush jane te ftuarit, sa do te zgjasi, ku mund te blihen biletat dhe sa eshte cmimi i tyre.

Ne kete menyre, ia servirni kete informacion gjithe komunitetit.

Albo

----------


## PINK

Sapo me cuan nje ftese per festen e flamurit qe do behet ne D.C ...si cdo vit dhe kete vit do organizohet big party .. qe ja vlen te shkosh  :buzeqeshje:  .. per me shume lexoni me poshte 


*The Albanian Community 
Cordially Invites You to Celebrate 
Albanian Flag Day 2004
* 

	Address:  Marriot Washington
	    1221 22nd Street N.W.
                Washington DC 20037
	Phone:     (202)-872-1500

Date:	      	November 26, 2004
Registration:	6 p.m. 7:30 p.m.
Dinner:	7:30 p.m. 
Dancing: 	Till 1 a.m.

Albanian Music and Entertainment:
The Paparisto Group

*Joining us all the way from Albania are the artists:
Mirush Kabashi, Roland Trebicka, Luiza Xhuvani,
Gjergj Xhuvani and Pirro Milkani*
Entertainment includes Albanian Folk and Modern Music (plus Italian and American songs)

Fee: $50.00 (for adults) $25.00 (under 14 years old)
Menu includes: 
 Salad  
 Main dish  Options include: Beef, Fish, Chicken  
 Dessert 
 Coffee, tea and/or soft drinks 

Payment is due on November 18.  


per me shume info .. MP ----> TEK UNE  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## recoba

Me rastin e 92 Vjetorit te Pavarsise kemi dhe 60 Vjetorin e Clirimit te Shqiperise.
Me Dt 28/11/2004 Ne Bulevardin Deshmoret e Kombit, ne qytetin e Tiranes ne oren 10:00 Am, Ushtria Shqiptare do beje parakalimin me Kuadrate.Do jene shume te ftuar ne podium.Populli Shqiptar do e ndjeki nga afer ate parakalim madheshtor.Do jene te gjitha Forcat e Armatosura qe do paraqesin Forcen dhe Armatimin perpara Presidentit te Republikes , Kryeministrit , Shefit Shtabit te Forcave te Armatosura si dhe shume Atashe Ushtarake te Akredituar ne Shqiperi ashtu si dhe shume e shume te ftuar te tjere.

----------


## "Ambrida"

Po ne Bruksel a ka festime,a di ndonjeri te na thote dicka?

----------


## Tanush

Ne Philadelphia, Sh.B.A. Shoqata Atdhetare-Kulturore Shqiptare-Amerikane "BIJTE E SHQIPES" do te organizoje nje mbremje kushtuar festes se flamurit. Te ftuar jane kengetarja Ermira Babaliu dhe grupi i saj.
Mbremja do te behet diten e premte 26 Nentor 2004 ne oren 6:00 p.m. ne kete lokal:
                                     Canstatter Volkfest-Verein
                                      9130 Academy Road
                                      Philadelphia, PA. 19114

Biletat kushtojne $50.00 per te rritur dhe $25.00 per femije. Per antaret e rregjistruar te shoqates cmimi eshte $40.00.
Per informacione te metejshme apo per porositur bileta mund te merrni ne telefon (215) 969-0443, (215) 677-2444 ose mund te dergoni e-mail  tek bijte_e_shqipes@yahoo.com.
Biletat do te shiten deri me date 22 Nentor 2004.

----------


## Albo

SHOQATA E KOMUNITETIT SHQIPTAR  TË PADOVËS DHE PROVINCËS

JU FTON TË DARKOJMË SË BASHKU DITËN E SHTUNË 27/11/2004 PËR TË KUJTUAR FESTAT E NËNTORIT!!!

PRANE RESTORANTIT:

AL BARACCON: Via Battaglia, 75 - 35020 Albignasego (PD)


Menu e darkes:

Antipastë, pjatë e parë tris, pjatë e dytë (mish i pjekur) dhe kontorno të ndryshme, ujë e verë, ëmbëlsirë e kafe.

ME HARMONINE E KËNDSHME TË MUZIKËS SHQIPTARE


Jeni të gjithë të mirëpritur!!!

Mbas darke ne te njëjtin lokal festa do te vazhdoje me muzike disco eskluzivisht shqiptare deri ne oret e para te mengjesit.


Çmimi  20



Dëshirojmë te veme ne dukje qe vendet jane te limituara ne 120, per kete arsye eshte i domosdoshem prenotimi ne kohe.

Per te prenotuar duhet te paguani gjysmen e çmimit te plote.


Për prenotimet kontaktoni:

Al Baraccon-Ketty; 049 681474

per Abano Terme-Arjani;  348 7931983

per Studentet-Rinaldo; 347 7987661

per Padoven e rrethinat-Gjorgj: 338 9049961

Email:associazione.albanese@email.it

----------


## Harudi

PËR KOMUNITETIN SHQIPTAR NË DANIMARKË

                                            NJOFTIM



ME RASTIN E 92 VJETORIT DITËS SË PAMVARËSISË DHE FLAMURIT KOMBËTAR:
Radio kanali shqip PROJEKT 21-Kopenhagë
Shoqata "Zenel Hasani"-Ballerup dhe
Shoqata 97-Kopenhagë


  Njoftojnë,komunitetin shqiptar në Danimarkë,se më datë 27.11.2004 (e Shtunë) duke filluar nga ora 18.00,organizojnë mbrëmje artistike në lokalet e TINBJERG SKOLE (Shkolla e Tinbjergut-Kopenhagë) ku,para të paranishmëve do të paraqiten fëmijët shqiptar të lindur dhe rritur në Danimarkë.
Të veshur me kostume kombëtare dhe të përgaditur me program artistik enkas për këtë festë,do të paraqiten me valle,këngë dhe poezi që i kushtohen Pamvarësisë dhe Flamurit.
Nërkaq,pas përfundimit të programit zyrtar,festimi do të vazhdojë deri në orët e mesnatës me këngë e valle shqiptare të përgaditura enkas nga stafi drejtuesë (D.J)i radio kanalit shqip PROJEKT 21.

                                          HYRJA GRATIS
Kurse të ardhurat që do të grumbullohen nga KUZHINA (ushqimet dhe pijet),do të dedikohen për një udhëtim nëpër Evropë për fëmijët-nxënës!

Për informata shtesë:
www.radio21.dk

----------


## StterollA

TE NDERUAR BASHKEATDHETARE

Ju njoftojme se me rastin e Festes se DITES SE FLAMURIT, Shoqata Atdhetare Dibrane organizon mbremje Festive me28 Nentor, 2004 ne Restorantin Micali Terrace 1521 86th St., Brooklyn, NY 11220, ne oren 6:00 te mbremjes .

Nga Dibra per kete mbremje jane ftuar mysafire nderi:

· Gjeneral Gezim Ostreni
· Kryetari i SH.Q. Votra Dibrane Shpetim Cami
· Myftiu i Dibres Ruzhdi Lata
· Prim.Dr.Spec. Lulzim Mela
· Kryetarja e Shoqates se grave ne Diber Qausere Haxhirexha
· Profesor Sabit Bocku

Per argetimin Tuaj do te perkujdeset Grupi muzikor Fisniket te prire nga kengetaret:

· Haxhi Maqellara
· Agron Maqellara dhe
· Mimoza Gjikola

Krahas ketyre ne mbremje do te interpretojne edhe:

· Sulejman Borova
· Muharem Borova
· Fuat Bllata
· Flamur Strikcani dhe
· Mustafa Cami

%

Me qe interesimi eshte i madh e vendet e kufizuara, Ju lutemi beni rezervimet me kohe, ne telefonat vijues: Tel:
1. Shoqata Atdhetare Dibrane (718) 981-8480;
2 .Blerim Cami (917) 361-2578; 
3 .Flamur Strikcani (646) 220-6511;
4. Perparim Papraniku (917) 299-9173;
5. Xheladin Pjeca (718) 360-6613;
6. Murat Mela (917) 939-6953


-Cmimi 70 dollare per te rritur
- Per femije deri ne moshe 10-vjece 40 dollare.

Ju mirepresim!

SHOQATA ATDHETARE DIBRANE

220 VICTORY BLVD 
STATEN ISLAND, NY 10301
TEL: (718) 981-8480
FAX: (718) 981-8480
WEBSITE: www.dibra.org

----------


## Albo

Te nderuar zoterinj.

"Lidhja nacionale e shoqatave shqiptare dhe arberesh ne Itali", me
rastin e shpadhjes se pavaresise dhe te 2150 vjetorit te vdekjes se
mbretit Gent te Ilirise, organizon:
Manifestimin me te madh panshqiptar ne Itali me teme:

*			"Jam ilir, jam shqiptar"
*
Ky event, ne te cilin pritet pjesemarrja e mijera shqiptareve dhe
arberesheve nga Italia dhe me gjere, mbahet diten e diel 28 Nentor, nga
ora 10.00 deri ne ora 20.00 ne qytetin Gubbio (Peruggia, Italia) ne
sheshin perballe mauzoleut madheshtor qe mban eshtrat e mbretit Gent
(via Bruno Buozi-Gubbio). 
Keto dhjete ore program, do te shoqerohen nga nje spektakel i larmishem
me interpretues te muzikes shqiptare (te ardhur nga Shqiperia) dhe
arberesh. Gjithashtu do te pershendesin te pranishmit e shumte nje sere
figurash qendrore te politikes e te administrates shteterore shqiptare
dhe italiane. 
Eshte e rendesishme te nenvizohet qe "Lidhja nacionale shqiptare ne
Itali" me President gazetarin dhe shkrimtarin me banim ne kete vend
z.Alban Kraja, eshte e vetmja organizate e nje niveli dhe shtrirje te
tille ne mbare diasporen shqiptare kudo qe ajo ndodhet.

P.S. Ndonese keto muajt e fundit, kemi apeluar disa here strukturat
shteterore shqiptare qe te na ndihmoje te pakten me nje grup
folkloristik te ardhur nga Shqiperia apo te na dergoje ca flamure
shqiptar, per fat te keq nuk kemi marre asnje dhoj pergjigjeje. Ky
veprim ne na trishton pa mase pasi nje event i tille nacional, ku jane
te pranishem dhjetera organe te shtypit dhe televizionit italian ka
nevoje edhe per nje mbeshtetje te forte shteterore pasi eshte ne loje
imazhi i Shqiperise ne arenen nderkombetare te cilin ne te gjithe se
bashku kerkojme ta permiresojme pas nje rrenimi prej disa dekadash. 
Megjithate, duke u mbeshtetur teresisht ne mundesite tona, kemi
vendosur qe pjesemarrja ne kete spektakel te panshqiptarizmit te jete e
lire dhe pa asnje dhoj pagese per te pranishmit.
Atedheu mbi te gjitha.

Rimini (Ita) 19.11.2004
Zyra e shtypit, informacionit dhe maredhenieve me publikun, e:
"Lega nazionale delle associazioni albanesi e arberesh in Italia".
Via Roma n. 3
47900 - Rimini

Tel. 0039.0541.24918
fax. 0039.0541.437660
cal. 0039.347.2618790
e-mail: info@legaalbanese.com
www.legaalbanese.com

----------


## Hyllien

*BOSTON:  Albanian Flag Day Festivities*

Albanian Flag Raising Ceremony
Boston City Hall Plaza
Tuesday, November 23, 2004 at 12.00 Noon

Let's all get together at the City Hall Plaza and proudly raise the Albanian Flag.  Then, let us all celebrate at the

Albanian Flag Day Dinner 
Saturday, November 27, 2004 
Hyatt Regency Cambridge
Registration: 5:00 PM - 6:00 PM
575 Memorial Drive
Cambridge MA 02139 

Cocktails: 6:00 PM - 7:00 PM
Dinner: 7:00 PM sharp
Dancing until 12.00AM 
http://www.cambridge.hyatt.com for directions.

Presenting the Anthony Athanas Albanian American Community Award to  John C. Joseph (posthumously).

Ticket prices are $65 for Adults and $35 for Children (12 & under), and includes a full course steak dinner and dancing to traditional and modern Albanian music with performances by Justina Aliaj and Bostons own Sofra Shqiptare Band
Special rate $6.00 parking at Hyatt Regency Parking Garage  

For information contact Albana Orgocka at (781) 662-5906 or FlagDay2004@yahoo.com

Reservation deadline is November 22th 
Make checks payable to "Flag Day" and mail to: 
FLAG DAY 2004
P.O. Box 943
Saugus, MA 01906 

Flag Day 2004 Advertisement: You may rent a booth for $250.00 to display and sell your merchandise. For more information on booths or other forms of sponsorship, call Ilir Koci at: (617) 331-5130. 

Part of the proceeds to benefit the AANO Scholarship Fund. Hosted by the Boston Chapter of the Albanian American National Organization (AANO), http://www.aano.org, the Massachusetts Chapter of the National Albanian American Council (NAAC), http://www.naac.org, and Chameria Human Rights Organization. 
*** 

Ceremonia e ngritjes se Flamurit Shqiptar
Boston City Hall Plaza
Te marten, 23 Nentor 2004 at 12.00 ne dreke.

Le te mblidhemi te gjithe se bashku tek sheshi i bashkise se Bostonit dhe me krenari te ngreme Flamurin tone Kombetar.  Pastaj te gjithe bashke hajdeni te festojme ne

Darken e Dites se Flamurit
te Shtunen, 27 Nentor 2004 
Hyatt Regency Cambridge
Regjistrimet : 5:00 PM - 6:00 PM
575 Memorial Drive 
Cambridge, MA 02139  
                                                                                                     Koktail: 6:00 PM - 7:00 PM
Darka: 7:00 PM sharp        &nb sp;         &nb sp;         &nb sp;         &nb sp;         &nb sp;         &nb sp;         &nb sp;         &nb sp;         &nb sp;  Vallezim: deri 12.00AM 
http://www.cambridge.hyatt.com per drejtime

I jepet John C. Joseph, pas vdekjes  Cmimi i Komunitetit Shqiptar Amerikan Anthony Athanas

Cmimet e biletes jane $65 per te rritur dhe $35 per femijet nen 12 vjec dhe perfshin darke te plote dhe vallezim me muzike shqiptare tradicionale dhe te kohes me kengetaren Justina Aliaj dhe me orkestren e Bostonit Sofra Shqiptare
Cmim special $6.00 per parkim tek garazhi I hotelit

Per me shume informacion telefononi Albana Orgocken ne
(781) 662-5906 ose FlagDay2004@yahoo.com
Afati i rezervimeve eshte 22 Nentor. Shkruani cekun per "Flag Day" dhe postojeni tek: 
FLAG DAY 2004
P.O. Box 943
Saugus, MA 01906 

Dita e Flamurit 2004 reklame: mund te merrni me qira nje kioske per $250.00 per te treguar ose shitur prodhimet tuaja. Per me shume informacion per kioske ose forma te tjera sponsorizimi telefononi Ilir Kocin (617) 331-5130

Nje pjese e te ardhurave shkojne per Fondin e bursave per studentet Shqiptare "The AANO Scholarship fund". Organizuar nga Dega e Bostonit e Organizates Kombetare Shqiptaro Amerikane (AANO), http://www.aano.org, Dega e Masachusetit e Keshillit Kombetar Shqiptaro Amerikan (NAAC), http://www.naac.org. dhe nga Organizata e te Drejtave te Camerise.

----------


## Tironsi-009.5

We organizin our own thang.... to jete tumllas me shiptare.....eshte ne daten 25 somewhere in OAKBROOK, ILLINOIS, dhe do vijne shum veta nga shqiperia.....Humoristat Vlonjate, West Side Family, Manjola Nallbani, Bujar Qamili.....ene shum te tjere.....kshu qe pall ariu njerez si nshpi tuj.. :P .....excuse my malokshe....por besoj qe mund te jete nga festimet me te medhajat ne US.

----------


## _lxxl_

Përshëndetje të gjithve....

Nqs dikush ka ndonjë informacion për në Torino (IT), ësht i lutur të më njoftoj sa më shpejt....   :buzeqeshje:  Faleminderit nga Flori.

----------


## Mjellma

Shoqata Shqiptare-Amerikane "Bashkimi" ne Georgia,ne vigjilie te festes se "28 Nentori" dites se flamurit dhe 92 vjetorit yr shpalljes se pavaresis se Shqiperis ka nderin qe t'ju ftoj ne programin kulturo-artistik me date 27.11.2004,duke filluar nga ora 17 ne Stone Mountain ne kete adres:
600 Mountain view drive 
Stone Mountain,GA,30083

Programi permban 
Kenge
Recitime 
Humor 
Valle

Gjate programit nuk do te perdoret Ushqim dha alkool por vetem pije freskuse.

Per anetaret e shoqates dhe mysafiret tjere qe vijna jashte Georgis ,hyrja eshte pa pages,ndersa jo anetaret e shoqates mbrenda Georgia,mbi moshen 18 vjet paguajn nga $15.
__________________________________________________  _______________


GJENERATA E RE SHQIPETARE URON GJITHE SHQIPETAREVE ANE E MBANE "GEZUAR FESTEN E 28 NENTORIT" 

Gjithashtu ju lajmerojme se Gjenerata e Re Shqiptare ne bashkepunim me Kryesine e Komunitetit Shqiptare te Texasit organizojne festimin e Festes se Flamurit dhe te Clirimit te Shqiprise. Manifestimi i kesaj feste edhe kete vit do te behet ne Hotelin Marriott Las Colinas. Me dt 25 Nenetor 2004 ( e Enjte - Thanksgiving day) ne oren 6 00 PM. Adresa e Hotelit eshte: 223 West Las Colinas Blvd. Irving Texas 75039 Tel 972 831 0000 

Cmimi i biletave hyrese eshte $ 75 per te rritur dhe $ 25 per femije nen moshen 12 vjec. Dita e fundit per blerjen e biletave eshte 22 Nentor 2004. Biletat mund te blehen ne Lokalet e komunitetit Shqiptare. Kontaktoni ne kete numer telf. 940 390 1109 ku mund te kerkoni Muhamed Osmanin. Gjithashtu mund te kontaktoni edhe ne numrin e cel: 972 839 7919 ku mund te kerkoni Shkelqim Berishen. Ne kete mbremje do te na argetojne femijet e shkolles Shqipe dhe kengetaret e mirenjohur shqiptare Aurela Gace dhe Gezim Nika.

----------


## dodoni

Në Phoenix të Arizonës organizohen këto aktivitete nga Qendra Kulturore Shqiptaro-Amerikane "Shqipja e Arizonës" (www.eagleofaz.org) me rastin e festës së flamurit:

Të enjten fillon turneu i futbollit ku marrin pjesë tetë ekipe amatore shqiptare futbolli të shqiptarëve të Arizonës. Cactus Park në rrugën e Cactus-it dhe Avenynë e 39-të. 

Të dielën në ora 9 e gjysmë të mëngjesit mbahet piknik në po të njëjtin park me që rast do të flasin krerët e komunitetit shqiptaro-amerikan të Arizonës me mysafirë special: astronautin shqiptaro-amerikan William Gregory, pasardhës të familjes princërore të Gjon Muzakës, politikanë lokalë, si dhe do të lexohet letra uruese e governatores së Arizonës Janet Napolitano. Festa do të përcillet edhe nga media lokale këtu.
Do të ketë ushqime nga kuzhina shqiptare dhe programi pastaj do të vazhdoj me këngë e valle shqiptare dhe finalja e turneut në futboll. 

Në mbrëmje, në ora 7 fillon mbrëmja argëtuese nën shoqërimin e këngëve dhe tingujve të këngëtarit të famshëm shqiptar Gëzim Nika dhe orkestrës së tij. 
Hotel Pointe Hilton at Tapatio Cliffs
1111 N. 7-th Street
Phoenix, AZ 85020

Për bileta dhe rezervime mund të më kontaktoni mua apo edhe webfaqen, vegzën e së cilës e keni më lartë.

Urojmë që për festën e flamurit në vitin e ardhshëm të jetë i realizuar edhe ribashkimi i Kosovës/Dardanisë me Shqipërinë.

Urime ditën e flamurit dhe
Rroftë flamuri dhe rrofshin shqiptarët

----------


## ATMAN

Instituti i Kultures Shqiptare ne Paris (Institut de la Culture Albanaise de Paris : ICAP) institucion i regjistruar ne prefekturen e parisit qysh prej nentorit te vitit 2003, organison nje mbremje festive me rastin e festes kombetare te shqiperise te dielen me 28 nentor 2004. 



Pjesemarresit do te kene mundesine te ndigjojne muzike folklorike shqipetare, te vlersojne talentin e artisteve shqipetare pjesmarres ne kete mbremje si dhe te shijojne disa specialitete te guzhines sone tradicionale.  Mbremja organizohet ne 

adresen e meposhtme : 



Cité Internationale Universitaire de Paris 

19  Boulevard Jourdan 

75014 Paris 

Salon Honorat 

01 44 16 64 00 

RER B: Cité Universitaire 

Bileta : tarife e plote 15 E /  student 10 E

----------


## Curr_G

Urime të gjithve kudo! Unë se kam festue kurr. Shpresova se do ta festoj në LIRI, por deri sot s'mu plotsue kjo deshirë. Si t'festoja kur shokët e mi ishin duke u torturue e masakrue nëpër burgje! A ta festoj si këta në Paris(n'ambasaden e Shqipërisë) bashk me Rankoviqevca e Enverista, Jo kurr. Madje të nesermen-29 nëndorin, e festojnë bashk të gjithë n'ambasaden e Shkijeve. Festojeni ku të doni, por mos e harroni ADEM JASHARIN!!!
MOS E HARRONI NONÊN SALÊ; NGA NJI PIKÊ LOT? JU LUTEM? O të bekuar! U thuani fëmive se Atdheu i ynë është në [B]PREKAZ, Aty ku u linden e ranë për Liri shumë e shumë edhe fëmijë se ishin e mbeten Shqiptar e jo Sherbtorë...
Ata që luftuan t'inkuadruar në UQK sot janë të papunë rrugave t'Kosovës e t'botës, e edhe nëpër burgje bile! Ndersa ata që ...!janë duke i stershrytzue frytet e vuejtjeve të tyre!
U përqafoj të gjithve qe keni s'paku nji pikë gjak Shqiptari!

----------


## markobocari

Do Te Behen Dy Kremtime Qe Te Dy Te Organizuar Nga Kryekonsulata Shqiptare E Stambollit. 
I Pari Ne Daten 29.11.2004  Ora 18:30ne Hotelin Hilton Ne Taksim
Pjesemarrje E Kufizuar Me Trupin Diplomatik, Biznesmenet Dhe Kryetaret E Shoqatave Te Ndryshme Turko Shqiptare
Hyrja Me Ftesa Qe Shperndahen Nga Konsullata
I Dyti Ne Daten 30.11.2004 Oraq18:30 Ne Lagjen Mecidiyekoy Ne Nje Salon Te Quajtur Park
Pjesemarrja Pa Kufizim
Kerkoj Te Falur Per Mungesen E Detajeve Ne Kete Informacion Por Jam I Sigurte Se Ata Shqiptare Qe Jetojne Ne Stamboll Me Kaq Mund Te Orientohen
Ju Uroj Te Gjitheve Shqiptareve Festen E Flamurit Me Deshiren Per Te Arritur Diten Kur Te Festohet Ne Te Gjitha Trojet Shqiptare Te Bashkuara

----------


## Afer-dita

Mbremje madheshtore ne qytetin historik, Philadelphia, diten e premte, 26 Nentor 2004, e organizuar nga shoqata atdhetare: "Bijte e Shqipes". Do te ngelet gjithmone ne kujtesen e "Albanian Philadelphians" si edhe shqiptareve nga shtetet e tjera, qe kishin marre mundimin te udhetonin per kete feste. Fantastike ishte gjithashtu dhe organizimi i shqiptareve ne vallet tona te bukura, zerat e bashkuara duke kenduar se bashku me orkestren nen melodine: "Shqiperia, nena ime, ndonese jam i merguar ....", dhe kenget dasmore si "Ngrihe koken lart moj, se me morri malli ....". Ja kalofshim sa me mire ne evenimente te tjera te ketilla. Gezuar festat!!!

----------


## La_Lune

Ne *Tirane* ora 20:00 date 29/11/04 perball *Sky Tower*  -=Nate e bardhe=- muzike deri ne mengjes .... shume te ftuar .....

Hajde se shihemi andej rrotull  :ngerdheshje: 



*Proud to be  Albanian!!!*

----------


## ment

URIME FESTA E FLAMURIT TE GJITH SHQIPTARVE ANE E MBAN RRUZULLIT TOKSOR PRA NJE DIT E MADHE PER SHQIPTARET POR NJE DIT E MADHE EDHE PER QYTETIN E SKENDERAJIT NE KOSOV KU SOT SHPALOSET BUSTI I TE MADHIT LEGJENDARIT ADEM JASHARIT  LEGJENDES TONë KOMBETARE PRA URIME FESTA E FLAMURIT URIME DITëLINDJA E KOMANDANTIT LEGJENDAR ADEM JASHARI  PRA URIME

----------

